# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  ΜΕΓΑΡΑ-ΔΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ

## papagiannis

οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε απο την δυτικη πλευρα της σαλαμινας κατι μεγαρα πρεπει να κανουμε μου φαινετε ωρα να το παρουμε ζεστα το θεμα υπαρχει ρε παιδια κανενας κομβος απεναντι να μας βγαλει στο δικτυο .

----------


## papashark

Αμα βρείτε κόμβο απέναντι, ακόμα και αν δεν μπορεί να σας βάλει στο δίκτυο, ίσως να μπορούμε από Επίδαυρο να τον βάλουμε μέσα (βλέπουμε Μέγαρα άνετα).

Βάλε στον τίτλο και την λέξη "Μέγαρα" για να το διαβάζουν κι άλλοι  ::

----------


## papagiannis

μετα απο πολυυυυ καιρο την αλλη εβδομαδα ξεκιναω να στηνω οσοι ενδιαφερεσται καντε μου ενα scan απο της γυρω περιοχες ο κομβος θα εχει id( papagiannis-testlink/awmn)

----------

